# Review: Ruffwear Front Range Harness



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I got my Ruffwear Front Range Harness yesterday, so I thought I'd do a review.



















As soon as you pick it up, you realize what you paid $40 for. Most harnesses have pieces that the maker cheaped out on to save money, often the adjustable straps and buckles, always the D-ring. Not this harness. It's make of a thick, smooth nylon with cushioning for comfort. Everything is attached at multiple points with thick stitching so it all stays put. The D-ring is a single, solid piece of metal with punched out holes, instead of a cheap, welded together metal ring. The buckles are solid and take some effort to open. It also takes effort to adjust the straps, which means they won't be sliding out of place in a month.










The back of the harness is a little pouch lined entirely with velcro, for holding tags. Nothing is falling out of this pouch, trust me. The trim is reflective and it sits high enough that even a long haired dog gets the benefit of this safety feature. 

The four points of adjustment (2 in front, 2 in back) makes this the first harness to ever sit in place on Kabota during a walk. Step in harnesses slide to either side, H-harnesses end up falling forward and bunched up under his armpits. The Front Range Harness didn't budge.










I now completely understand why people who use Ruffwear products constantly recommend them. This is a really well made harness for a not outrageous price.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Oooh, thank you for this! This may be our next harness once the current one bites the dust. The one we use now is a step-in and generally is fine, but it does slide back and forth and the chest strap (goes up from the belly to under her neck) is always loose, even at the tightest you can get it.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the review! Kabota looks stunning!

We bought one for Katie, but are exchanging it for a bigger size. Several people who've gotten them mentioned that they seem to run small. Tyson will get one when he grows up a little more.


----------



## beardiedawg (Apr 16, 2012)

I used the original Ruffwear for an arthritic dog that had trouble getting up. It was a lifesaver.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

cookieface said:


> Thanks for the review! Kabota looks stunning!
> 
> We bought one for Katie, but are exchanging it for a bigger size. Several people who've gotten them mentioned that they seem to run small. Tyson will get one when he grows up a little more.


I bought the small based on the listed measurements, but 26" is several inches away from the top end of the small. If he had been closer to the listed top end, I probably would have sized up to a medium. (Which is something I've learned from buying harnesses online before.)


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

ireth0 said:


> Oooh, thank you for this! This may be our next harness once the current one bites the dust. The one we use now is a step-in and generally is fine, but it does slide back and forth and the chest strap (goes up from the belly to under her neck) is always loose, even at the tightest you can get it.


This was exactly the problem I was having. The next size down wouldn't come close to fitting around his ribcage, but even adjusted all the way in, the chest strap was too loose. I really didn't think I would ever find a harness that actually fit Kabota.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Is it possible to attach the leash to the chest as well as the back? That's my only hesitation about this harness in particular.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Amaryllis said:


> I bought the small based on the listed measurements, but 26" is several inches away from the top end of the small. If he had been closer to the listed top end, I probably would have sized up to a medium. (Which is something I've learned from buying harnesses online before.)


We measured Katie at about 25 1/2 inches around the chest and ordered the small (22"-27"). With the straps fully extended, there wasn't any extra room for her fur to grow or for her to gain a pound or two.



elrohwen said:


> Is it possible to attach the leash to the chest as well as the back? That's my only hesitation about this harness in particular.


Yes, there is a strip of looped webbing on the front, sewn with two rows of stitching, and the webbing itself is covered with a piece of rubber (or maybe leatherish material). There's a close up on the web site: http://www.ruffwear.com/Front-Range-Harness.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> Is it possible to attach the leash to the chest as well as the back? That's my only hesitation about this harness in particular.


It looks like it has a plastic ring in the front you could use, although I don't know that I'd rely on that for mitigating pulling if that's what you're after for the front clip. I've not seen the harness in person though, obviously. From the website it looks like it's intended to be more of a convenience thing to have the leash not in the way if you were doing training in an area you wanted the dog to stay leashed.

Edit: Cookieface beat me to it!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Reviews on the website mention using the front clip for pullers, but they don't mention what kind of pulling- steady or sudden lunges. I attached the leash to the front this morning to see what's it like, but Kabota hardly lunges at anything anymore, so I didn't get a chance to see.


----------



## superdi99 (Jul 23, 2014)

May I ask... what are the advantages to using a harness, compared to a collar? Is there a reason one would consider a harness instead?


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh, I do like the look of this one! I've been interested in their Web Master, but it seems like a LOT of harness for Sam, seeing as he's all of 17lbs. This one looks like it might be a good option for smaller dogs.

Superdi99, in my case, Samwise chokes/gags really easily when he puts pressure on a collar, and I'm a bit of a clutz who's been known to trip or step on the leash. I'm more comfortable knowing that I won't jerk his neck around when I do that.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

superdi99 said:


> May I ask... what are the advantages to using a harness, compared to a collar? Is there a reason one would consider a harness instead?


I use one because pulling on a regular collar can be dangerous and damage the dog's neck (especially for smaller dogs). Also, if I need to, I can physically move/manipulate Luna more easily when she's in a harness vs just a collar, and not worry that I'm hurting her or causing damage.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you for this review! I'm going to be ordering one soon for Ryker.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

superdi99 said:


> May I ask... what are the advantages to using a harness, compared to a collar? Is there a reason one would consider a harness instead?


I use a harness on my Boston Terrier. She's got a short muzzle and protruding eyes. She really doesn't need any kind of pressure on her neck or throat.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

superdi99 said:


> May I ask... what are the advantages to using a harness, compared to a collar? Is there a reason one would consider a harness instead?


Emily Larlham, aka Kikopup, has a great article about harnesses that converted me. In short, collars put pressure on a very delicate area and can (and do) cause damage to a dog's spine, trachea and thyroid. Since there is no advantage to using a collar, why risk the damage?


----------



## superdi99 (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks! I'll look into it. Arya is walking well on a leash, but she is distractable (cats, birds, a piece of paper blowing in the breeze) and DA. Mostly I see her going into focus mode and can re-focus her on me while still moving but hardly ever with another dog. She will go into full lunge/bark/jump mode if I don't down her fast enough. Anything that will give me better control without hurting her is on my research list.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Amaryllis said:


> Since there is no advantage to using a collar, why risk the damage?


I would go as far to say that there is no advantage to collars. Maisy pulls hard on a harness but doesn't pull at all on a collar and since we don't have problems with a collar I don't see the point in training her LLW in a harness. 

Harnesses also seem to make Maisy way more reactive. I don't know if she just doesn't like something semi tight around her midsection or what the issue is yet. I only know that we can take identical walks with a harness and collar and she will get super fearful and reactive over things while on harness that she wouldn't blink at while in just a collar.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice review! Now I want one, too!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

CptJack said:


> I use a harness on my Boston Terrier. She's got a short muzzle and protruding eyes. She really doesn't need any kind of pressure on her neck or throat.


AAlmost all harnesses press ion proxies throat more than a collar eeven, how do you prevent that?? She coughs twice as much on a harness, I've tried so many and all styles do this.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I have it in orange and LOVE it. Jasper likes it okay, but he is not a good judge since he really dislikes harnesses in general.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Luna pulled the slip on our current harness so putting in our order today!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Our harness came in. Gypsy is 47lbs and 25" around the rib cage. We got a medium and it seems to fit well. The rib cage part is adjusted out half way so I'm not sure if a small would have fit her. The front clip doesn't function very well because it just pulls the harness to the side too much. Maybe if I have gotten a small it wouldn't do that.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Ah, so jealous! Luna's harness is supposed to be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

ireth0 said:


> Ah, so jealous! Luna's harness is supposed to be delivered tomorrow.


Yay! I really like it so far. It's not too heavy for the heat and seems to dry quickly. The reflective parts are a nice touch. I wish they came in more colors though.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> Our harness came in. Gypsy is 47lbs and 25" around the rib cage. We got a medium and it seems to fit well. The rib cage part is adjusted out half way so I'm not sure if a small would have fit her. The front clip doesn't function very well because it just pulls the harness to the side too much. Maybe if I have gotten a small it wouldn't do that.


She looks pretty! 

Katie is 43lbs and 25 1/2" around her rib cage. The small fit when it was completely expanded, but I don't think it would have after another few weeks of hair growth. We exchanged it for a medium and it's much better. I haven't tried the front clip, but her easy walk does the same thing - just slides to the side when she pulls. If/when I do, I'll make sure the harness is as tight as I can get it.

I'm looking forward to Tyson growing up so we can order his. He'll probably be a medium as well, but better to wait until he stops growing and stops chewing. My husband wants the orange, but I want blue - I love blue and brown together.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm with cookieface, can't wait for my pup to get older so I can get him one. They are such good harnesses! I think Mason will look better in Blue than the other colors.
Jasper has a orange L/XL and it fits him well.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm getting myself, um Kabota, the Orange as a backup. Orange is my favorite color and I love him in it, but I thought blue might stop all the "is she a girl?" questions, but It didn't. I like the blue, I guess I just have a very feminine boydog.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Amaryllis said:


> I'm getting myself, um Kabota, the Orange as a backup. Orange is my favorite color and I love him in it, but I thought blue might stop all the "is she a girl?" questions, but It didn't. I like the blue, I guess I just have a very feminine boydog.


Lmao! The first person to comment on the dogs today said...nice looking boys. While Gypsy was in her PINK harness. Erm...ok, thanks.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

We got the grey one for Luna. I thought about the blue but she looks so masculine already, lol. But I'm also not a fan of pink just because she's a girl so... we go with the neutral colour, haha.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Watson measured 25" around, which is a small, but I ordered a medium as well. Both fit ok, but I'm not really thrilled with either yet and am trying to decide which one is better. 

For the medium, the girth is tightened to the smallest size. The front part seems to sit too high up on his neck no matter how I adjust.

For the small I have to adjust it to almost as large as it goes. It seems a bit close behind his elbows, but otherwise fits ok. 

I tried out the medium for the weekend, and now I'm going to try the small for a couple days and see.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> Watson measured 25" around, which is a small, but I ordered a medium as well. Both fit ok, but I'm not really thrilled with either yet and am trying to decide which one is better.
> 
> For the medium, the girth is tightened to the smallest size. The front part seems to sit too high up on his neck no matter how I adjust.
> 
> ...


Same problem here. The front seems to sit too high with a medium, but the rib cage part fits well. The medium is close to her armpits so a small would definitely be too tight in that aspect. I LIKE it, but it's not the perfect harness fit wise. Though it is my favorite right now for her. I think I do like Ryker's Julius K9 more because it's just so easy to put on and take off and it functions well, it's just not a great harness for the summer in case he decides to go swimming.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm just waiting to get off work so I can go pick up ours at the post office...

Luna has a fairly broad and deep chest, so I wonder how the fit might differ on her.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

ireth0 said:


> I'm just waiting to get off work so I can go pick up ours at the post office...
> 
> Luna has a fairly broad and deep chest, so I wonder how the fit might differ on her.


Edit! It seems like it has been delivered to our mail box as opposed to taken to the post office. I really hope that's the case, I would prefer not to have to make a special trip.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

My biggest problem is how high it sits on his neck. His collar sits fairly low (since it's a limited slip and quite big on him when it's just sitting there) and the harness sits up higher than his collar would. It definitely seems to be more on his neck than his shoulder area/breast bone where other harnesses fit.

It also shifts around a lot when I clip to the front, but his previous harness does that too.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> My biggest problem is how high it sits on his neck. His collar sits fairly low (since it's a limited slip and quite big on him when it's just sitting there) and the harness sits up higher than his collar would. It definitely seems to be more on his neck than his shoulder area/breast bone where other harnesses fit.
> 
> It also shifts around a lot when I clip to the front, but his previous harness does that too.


Yea, in most pictures I've seen it seems like it does sit high on the front of the chest. I suppose it's not necessarily intended to be used with a collar, given the ID pocket to hold their tags so you don't need to have them dangling.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

ireth0 said:


> Yea, in most pictures I've seen it seems like it does sit high on the front of the chest. I suppose it's not necessarily intended to be used with a collar, given the ID pocket to hold their tags so you don't need to have them dangling.


Well, the collar isn't in the way, it's a thin collar anyway. But the majority of the pressure from any pulling would be right on the base of his neck, rather than on his chest.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> Well, the collar isn't in the way, it's a thin collar anyway. But the majority of the pressure from any pulling would be right on the base of his neck, rather than on his chest.


Ahh, yea I see what you mean. I wonder if it's a fit thing; if you loosened the front and tightened up the back if it would sit a bit lower?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

ireth0 said:


> Ahh, yea I see what you mean. I wonder if it's a fit thing; if you loosened the front and tightened up the back if it would sit a bit lower?


Yeah, I've messed with it a lot but it doesn't seem to change anything. I think the problem is that the part that connects from neck to belly strap isn't adjustable - it's too long, so I can't pull the chest part down lower. Hopefully that makes sense. No matter how lose or tight I make the neck it seems to sit in the same place. I need to try the small on him again - it might work better.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I've looked at the pictures on the ruffwear website to see how it's supposed to fit and it does look like sitting high up on the neck is just how it fits, not that great when you have a dog who walks with their nose to the ground.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Aw that is a bummer. I may stick with the webmaster for Freyja and get the same small as I have for Remus. She has stalled at 4lbs for a few months, I don't expect much more size on her. I was hoping to try the Front Range to use the front attachment (she still pulls in a harness) but doesn't sound like this will be ideal for her. I was liking the color options too, she looks pretty in blue, even if it does make her look like a boy.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I may keep it as a car harness. The one he has is awful and constantly getting very lose. His regular harness is just thin nylon so not really what you want for the car. The Ruffwear isn't meant as a car harness, but it has the nice front plate across the chest. I love the color too! It's a good looking harness.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

So in the medium we have to adjust it all the way out around the middle for it to fit Luna without squeezing her. Also wearing it with her collar doesn't really work, so we'll have to think of something for that.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I tried the small on him again and decided to keep it. The nylon/fabric parts on the medium were just too big and bulky around his neck and shoulders. The small is adjusted out a little more than halfway, so there is some room to grow if needed. With the medium I had it adjusted down as tight as it could go and it still looked awkward.

So I guess their sizing is correct! If anyone is having issues with fit and ordered a size other than the one the dog measured into, I would recommend trying the other size. Both fit, and if I had just got one or the other I would probably have thought it was fine, but one just fits a little better.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yea, we are switching to the large. On the medium the middle straps have to be adjusted ALL the way out to fit around Luna, and even then it seems like they dig in a bit by her armpits when she walks or leans. 

A local store said they could order one in for us (which I asked about before and they said they couldn't but hey!).


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

ireth0 said:


> Yea, we are switching to the large. On the medium the middle straps have to be adjusted ALL the way out to fit around Luna, and even then it seems like they dig in a bit by her armpits when she walks or leans.
> 
> A local store said they could order one in for us (which I asked about before and they said they couldn't but hey!).


Ugh that sucks. I think Ruffwear really needs to fix their sizing because clearly there are issues.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> Ugh that sucks. I think Ruffwear really needs to fix their sizing because clearly there are issues.


Yea... I figure even if the straps are almost all the way in on the large, I'd rather have it be mostly padding touching her body vs mostly strap, you know?


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I think I have determined why the harness fit is off from the fit guide. 

Please pretend this diagram is nicely drawn in any way whatsoever;









The ruffwear fit guide says to measure the girth at the largest part, like in the first picture. However, on Luna the harness sits so that strap is at an angle, like in picture 2, thus making that measurement larger than what the fit guide recommends.


----------

